# A few questions about Ati Tv Wonder VE

## MasterX

I bought a tv-card and I would like to ask a few questions. I know that there people out there who are using this card, and they say that it works fine, so I would like to know how did they manage that.

So, here I go:

1) I am using 2.4.22 and I am loading the bttv module.

I have the following entries in module.conf

alias char-major-81 bttv

options bttv card=1 autoload=0 radio=0

post-install bttv insmod tuner type=2

(I found this after I do some search on google)

Also there is any entry in module.autoload

Are the above correct?

2) It seems to me that because the bttv module is loaded during boot, I have tv all the time. I can not stop it or can I? If I try to unload bttv module I will get the annoying message bttv is in use

3) I also have a web-cam, which works with cpia module. How can I make both modules to work together? What happens is that wich ever module is loaded first that takes over the system.

4) Does anybody tried to use the remote control? Do I need only to compile the support for remote.

5) When I try to record, the image either freezes or flickers. Could it be because of wrong drivers or because of CPU (P4 at 2.4Mhz)

I forgot to say that I used xawrv. Has anybody used mythtv?

Sorry, for the above list, but I am really noob, who is looking for some help.

Thank you in advance

Master

----------

## ctford0

actually you have the card type wrong....

i think it is type 43 or maybe 42, my mythbox is lock up in a cabinet since i moved so i cant get it for you.

i remember finding a list of card types on google, you should be able to pick your card off that list as well....

chris

----------

## MasterX

 *ctford0 wrote:*   

> actually you have the card type wrong....
> 
> i think it is type 43 or maybe 42, my mythbox is lock up in a cabinet since i moved so i cant get it for you.
> 
> i remember finding a list of card types on google, you should be able to pick your card off that list as well....
> ...

 

Could you please be more specific. What do you mean when you say type 43? Does this has to do with the alias?

Thank you

----------

## MasterX

I also found this

alias char-major-81 bttv

options bttv        card=64

options tuner       type=2

----------

## MasterX

After some search, I found that the card=64 for Wonder VE

----------

## ctford0

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> After some search, I found that the card=64 for Wonder VE

 

does it work ok now without fuzzyness and have color??  that is the best way to tell if you have it configed correctly

chris

----------

## MasterX

 *ctford0 wrote:*   

>  *MasterX wrote:*   After some search, I found that the card=64 for Wonder VE 
> 
> does it work ok now without fuzzyness and have color??  that is the best way to tell if you have it configed correctly
> 
> chris

 

No, it does not work. There is no color and I still have the same problems when I try to record.

I am going to bed, I will look at it again tomorrow. One thing that I will try is to set card=63

Thanks

----------

## ctford0

Ahha I found the table, however it was in the kernel docs (hehe)...

```

root@desktop ctford0 # cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST

```

bttv.o

  card=63 - ATI TV-Wonder

  card=64 - ATI TV-Wonder VE

tuner.o

  type=2 - Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)

EDIT:

yes i do use mythtv with this card on a 1.4ghz tbird, but i would like to have a faster machine.

i also use the usb remote.  to set it up you basically set it up like a usb mouse and then you have to map the keys with xmodmap, i have a simple xmodmap file, however it is on my mythbox in the cabinet (hehe, this is going to make me want to get it out and setup quickly).

chris

----------

## ronmon

I just got a TV Wonder (not VE) yesterday. All I had to do was add two lines to /etc/modules.autoload , in this order, and run 'update-modules':

```

tuner type=2

bttv

```

With the VE you may have to add the 'card=' option, but mine autodetects as long as I load the tuner correctly first. All these other modules get pulled in by modprobe:

```

0805 pts/0 ~

ronmon@mimi > lsmod

msp3400                22692  0 

bttv                  131500  0 

video_buf              17860  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            9352  1 bttv

btcx_risc               3912  1 bttv

v4l2_common             3904  1 bttv

videodev                7296  1 bttv

tuner                  14540  0

```

If I load bttv before tuner, the other supporting modules do not autoload. Not setting the 'type=' option resulted in a black and white picture and the stations were all offset by one. I found the info I needed on the tvtime help pages.

----------

## MasterX

 *ronmon wrote:*   

> I just got a TV Wonder (not VE) yesterday. All I had to do was add two lines to /etc/modules.autoload , in this order, and run 'update-modules':
> 
> ```
> 
> tuner type=2
> ...

 

I added the same entries in module.autoloatd, as you have.

Here is the output from dmesg

```

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

bttv: driver version 0.7.104 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 02:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:0b.1

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 02:0b.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xef000000

bttv0: detected: ATI TV Wonder/VE [card=64], PCI subsystem ID is 1002:0003

bttv0: using: BT878(ATI TV-Wonder VE) [card=64,autodetected]

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'bt848 #0' as minor 0

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner(bttv): type forced to 2 (Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)) [insmod]

bttv0: using tuner=19

tuner: type already set (2)

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

i2c-i801.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'SMBus I801 adapter at e800' as minor 1

tuner: ignoring SMBus I801 adapter at e800 i2c adapter [id=0x40004]

i2c-i801.o: I801 bus detected and initialized

w83781d.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

eeprom.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

tuner: type already set (2)

```

and this is what /sbin/lsmod gives me

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

eeprom                  3604   0 (unused)

w83781d                20720   0 (unused)

i2c-i801                4920   0 (unused)

bttv                   78656   0 (unused)

i2c-algo-bit            8392   1 [bttv]

videodev                6496   2 [bttv]

tuner                  10976   1

i2c-proc                7568   0 [eeprom w83781d]

i2c-dev                 4772   0 (unused)

i2c-core               16208   0 [eeprom w83781d i2c-i801 bttv i2c-algo-bit tuner i2c-proc i2c-dev]

p4b_smbus               2128   0 (unused)

radeon                103688  13

bcm4400                28992   1

```

Where did you find the video_buf, etc modules?

----------

## ronmon

If you edited /etc/modules.conf manually, you may want to read the first few commented lines from it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ### This file is automatically generated by modules-update
> 
> #
> ...

 

The bottom line is to make your changes in the appropriate file under /etc/modules.d and /etc/modules.autoload.d, then run modules-update.

TVtime screenieLast edited by ronmon on Thu Dec 04, 2003 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterX

 *ronmon wrote:*   

> If you edited /etc/modules.conf manually, you may want to read the first few commented lines from it:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ### This file is automatically generated by modules-update
> ...

 

I am aware of that, I am editting /etc/modules.d/aliases   :Smile: 

----------

## ronmon

I am editing /etc/modules.autoload

----------

## MasterX

Still where did you find the modules: video_buf, btcx_risc, v4l2_common ?

Are they in the kernel? If yes which version do you have?

Thank you

----------

## ronmon

If you have built the bttv, v4l and I2C bit-banging interfaces modules, all you have to do is load the tuner module first, then bttv. The rest are dependant modules that get built automically and are loaded as needed. Just look at my first post.

----------

## MasterX

 *ronmon wrote:*   

> If you have built the bttv, v4l and I2C bit-banging interfaces modules, all you have to do is load the tuner module first, then bttv. The rest are dependant modules that get built automically and are loaded as needed. Just look at my first post.

 

This is what I am doing, that's why I am asking you.

Here is the module.autoload file

```

bcm4400

radeon

p4b_smbus

i2c-core

#i2c-i801

i2c-dev

i2c-proc

#w83781d

#eeprom

videodev

bttv

cpia

```

I can not find the modules you are loading and this is why they are not loaded  :Confused: 

----------

## ronmon

Here's my modules.autoload. Note that the tuner comes before bttv. I don't know how else to say it.

```

snd-pcm-oss

i2c-dev

i2c-amd756

w83781d

i2c-isa

joydev

smbfs

usblp

tuner type=2

bttv

```

----------

## MasterX

I understand what you say. I just do not have it. And I am doing what you said.

----------

